# TM bonus this fall



## OldSchoolVet

Found out more info on the TM bonus today from my Lead. According to HR-ETL, every store will submit names of their top performers to their district. District will decide who will get the bonus this fall.  He didn't know how many bonuses per store there will be.


----------



## IWishIKnew

I wonder how District will decide. Pretty sure District doesn't know or care about anyone below, at best, TL-level, so how will they pick from what stores say are their top-performing TMs?


----------



## DBZ

They will probably look at the person's metrics. What else would they have to go on?


----------



## qmosqueen

favoritism

the practice of giving unfair preferential treatment to one person or group at the expense of another.

Shit this Is going to get ugly !!!!!

Nothing good happens when a manager shows favoritism towards an employee. The non-favored employees begin to feel that their accomplishments are not recognized. They get discouraged at the lack of correlation between hard work and success.
​


----------



## Johnyj7657

The dick lickers get the biggest.

Ass lickers, ass kissers and ball suckers get the rest


----------



## Far from newbie

Hmmm...not sure I believe district will choose.  I think that is a scapegoat excuse used by SD’s to excuse themselves for choosing all pets.


----------



## IWishIKnew

DBZ said:


> They will probably look at the person's metrics. What else would they have to go on?



Not all of us have metrics, tho.


----------



## NKG

I love how Target is turning into the hunger games


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

honestly I think district will just be random from the submitted tms


----------



## Anelmi

Kinda like the random Christmas gift card that always seems to go to a seasonal employee who puts in their 2 weeks shortly after?


----------



## DBZ

IWishIKnew said:


> Not all of us have metrics, tho.


 
Who doesn't have metrics?


----------



## StyleMaven1

DBZ said:


> Who doesn't have metrics?


There is no metric to tell you how fast my Style team pushes their trucks, how well they zone, the accuracy of their vmg or timeliness of their signing. There isn't a metric that measures how well they help an elderly woman find the right bra (patiently and with no reaction) when she's flashing them. How gracefully they fend off rude people by the dozen every day near the fitting rooms who are nasty to them because they can't try on things. I can track their BRLA, I can tally their Save the Sale, track attendance etc. The rest comes down to me knowing the quality of their work and their dedication to their team during some difficult times. I'm incredibly grateful for my team, but not all leaders are the same, just as all stores are not the same. Many nuances are lost in metrics.


----------



## jenna

DBZ said:


> Who doesn't have metrics?


and some (most?) of them are bullshit, anyway.

Fake ties? - green set on time
LOCU (audit) to fix BRLA - green!
INF? - nope, type it in, and cancel it later.... green!
pricing? - scan in the labels and toss them in the trash - green!

even a bad BRLA just could mean that other people are fucking up your stockroom


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

jenna said:


> INF? - nope, type it in, and cancel it later.... green!


anyone who does this... you can come to the front and deal with the guests... they sometimes do not get an email when it's cancelled later so unless they check the app, they think we have all items.


----------



## DBZ

jenna said:


> LOCU (audit) to fix BRLA - green!
> INF? - nope, type it in, and cancel it later.... green!



I don't know much about the other stuff, but this can totally be tracked. I look up these orders and make sure the OPU TL knows what's happening.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

DBZ said:


> Who doesn't have metrics?


I don’t.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Frontlanegirl said:


> I don’t.


Since they depersonalized RedCard scores I’ve never had a leader bring up metrics beyond team goals like drive up time. But nothing specific to me


----------



## IWishIKnew

DBZ said:


> Who doesn't have metrics?



Closers.


----------



## DBZ

Are they not hardcore pushing target circle in your store? I haven't looked, but surely, they can see percentages of loyalty, per TM, in greenfield. Also, everyone's area is categorized as red, yellow, or green. Then there are pulls. There seems to be a lot of metrics.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

DBZ said:


> Are they not hardcore pushing target circle in your store? I haven't looked, but surely, they can see percentages of loyalty, per TM, in greenfield. Also, everyone's area is categorized as red, yellow, or green. Then there are pulls. There seems to be a lot of metrics.


Certainly not at GS… “would you like to save 1% on this item you’re returning?”


----------



## DBZ

At GS we have drive up and RTS. I also push target circle there, a lot because it helps with returns. We also have a higher chance of getting guest compliments and complaints.


----------



## KarmaToBurn

OldSchoolVet said:


> Found out more info on the TM bonus today from my Lead. According to HR-ETL, every store will submit names of their top performers to their district. District will decide who will get the bonus this fall.  He didn't know how many bonuses per store there will be.


Well, that's complete shit! Our store has a small elite clique that doesn't do any work but the SD loves. Guess who'll get the bonus...


----------

